# Dewa bill



## teddybear (Sep 25, 2011)

hi everybody,

I would like to compare my dewa bill with people having similar house before complaining to dewa office. We are 5 people. I paid 7,000dhs in july for a 5 bedrooms vila, with split A/C, no pool and water is acounting only for 1000dhs. In August, I switched off all AC not mandatory and the bill is almost same with 6,000 dhs. I feel there is a problem with the meter. Is somebody having the same experience? Such bill is unbelievable!!! My house is located near safa park, in jumeirah 2
thanks and regards


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Is your monthly housing fee 10% of your yearly rent divided by 12?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

zin said:


> Is your monthly housing fee 10% of your yearly rent divided by 12?


No, monthly housing fee is 5% of your annual rent divided by 12.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have you looked at the breakdown of your water and electricity and then checked back against previous bills? I had a broken pipe in my garden. By the time we spotted the leak coming up through the ground, it cost me Dhs. 2000 on top of my normal bill (I.e., around a month). Are you watering your garden with sweet water?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

teddybear said:


> hi everybody,
> 
> I would like to compare my dewa bill with people having similar house before complaining to dewa office. We are 5 people. I paid 7,000dhs in july for a 5 bedrooms vila, with split A/C, no pool and water is acounting only for 1000dhs. In August, I switched off all AC not mandatory and the bill is almost same with 6,000 dhs. I feel there is a problem with the meter. Is somebody having the same experience? Such bill is unbelievable!!! My house is located near safa park, in jumeirah 2
> thanks and regards


You must be one of my neighbours!

I've got a similar sized house but with a pool, my bill in July was 8000 Dhs of which 5500 Dhs was electricity.

DEWA just make it up as they go along, pay up or they cut you off and there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

wandabug said:


> No, monthly housing fee is 5% of your annual rent divided by 12.


5% for apartments, 10% for villas as far as I recall.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

zin said:


> 5% for apartments, 10% for villas as far as I recall.


I've just moved from my villa in Springs and they were charging me nearly double each month until someone I know who works for DEWA picked it up and told me it is 5%. 

@ Teddybear - suggest you go to main DEWA office and sort it out personally with them, although I did 'phone DEWA office initially and they confirmed there and then that I was paying too much. So perhaps give them a call first but unfortunately you will have to visit them personally to get it all sorted out. 

Good luck


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> You must be one of my neighbours!
> 
> I've got a similar sized house but with a pool, my bill in July was 8000 Dhs of which 5500 Dhs was electricity.
> 
> DEWA just make it up as they go along, pay up or they cut you off and there's nothing you can do about it.


8000 a month???


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep, August was down to 6000.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Jesus that's steep!! I'm really wanting a villa when I come over but it's looks so pricey with all these bills! Looks like I better go back to the drawing board.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Craig, this is not indicative of everyone's bills but yes, villas are more expensive to run for sure, particularly in the summer and if you use sweet water to water your garden.


----------



## Fredman (Jan 8, 2011)

I thought my DEWA Bill for August was extremely high so I shut everything off for the past month except for 1 air unit which I run for 8 hours only. I also adopted having 1 light on and only when I am in the room. Now my September bill is even higher than when I was running 5 air units non stop. Not to mention I am the only person in my villa so where does the electricity and water end up? Construction site?.........


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm sure that's not right! U must be able to contact someone about this issue. I'm getting really put off with moving to Dubai because of all these horror story's


----------



## Fredman (Jan 8, 2011)

The one part of my DEWA bill I do not understand is how they add up the consumption. Top right electricity kWh column has current reading 814 and previous reading 654. To me the math is 160 kWh consumption but according to DEWA consumption is 6,400. Does everyones bill add up like this? Please educate me if someone knows the math. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

craignewcastle said:


> I'm sure that's not right! U must be able to contact someone about this issue. I'm getting really put off with moving to Dubai because of all these horror story's


 - This is just the start. If you do make the move, be prepared for much worse!


----------

